# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կասպերսկու ակադեմիա.

## AMzone

ով գիտի այսպիսի ակադեմիա կա թե ոչ, թե նոր պիտի բացվի, տեղեկություններ ով ունի, կխնդրեյ այստեղ գրեր.

----------


## aerosmith

այդպիսի ակադեմիա կա  և՜ ռուսաստանում, և ուկրաինայում... և շատ երկրներում, և պատրաստվում են բացեն նաև Հայաստանում։ Կարծեմ եվրոպական համալսարանում։

----------


## aerosmith

> այդպիսի ակադեմիա կա  և՜ ռուսաստանում, և ուկրաինայում... և շատ երկրներում, և պատրաստվում են բացեն նաև Հայաստանում։ Կարծեմ եվրոպական համալսարանում։


Ես դրա մասին գիրք ունեմ, անպայման կտամ, բայց հիմա եթամ դասի...

----------


## AMzone

կսպասեմ, իսկ ինչ պայմաններովա լինուլու այդտեղ սովորելը՞՞

----------

